# Ground Blind Suggestions



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

In the market for one, never owned one, been using my buddies but I plan to hunt without him so want to get one. It won't be permanent or sit for long periods of time so don't need anything real fancy or expensive, any to stay away from? Looking for one big enough for two guys and eventually my boy.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

bigger the better but if it wont be permanent through he season try to buy one that pops up easy on a frame and not the umbrella style. I have both and the umbrella is definitely a 2 man pop up


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Rogers had the double bulls on sale ....great blind and they were almost half price . 
They have a lifetime warranty on rods and hubs too


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.rhinoblinds.com/


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks all


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

What kind of hunting are you going to do? I use an Ameristep outhouse during gun season. It's large enough to stretch out using a lawn chair and heater. Can be found on sale often for $35. Might not be big enough for bow hunting, crossbow maybe.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a few now. The best quality for the price I have is a Bartenette, but just got a Primos at the Deer & Turkey expo that is easier to set up & has better windows for my need. I have to sit mostly due to arthritis issues & many blinds have windows that are too high to see out of unless you raise up (I'm 5'8") and get tiring. I got the Primos, but there are several others, that either have lower windows, more vertical windows on the corners, or both. That makes it possible for me to sit longer in my chair & be able to see comfortably & therefore spend more time out there hunting. I can set the Primos or Bartenette up (including anchors) in under 5 minutes.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Redman1776 said:


> What kind of hunting are you going to do? I use an Ameristep outhouse during gun season. It's large enough to stretch out using a lawn chair and heater. Can be found on sale often for $35. Might not be big enough for bow hunting, crossbow maybe.


Turkey and deer crossbow and gun.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Try to find one of the older T2 Double Bulls. Grandson and I put two chairs in it and it weighs less than 10# They haven't made them for awhile so finding one may be harder.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Rhino blinds are very good.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Carpn said:


> Rogers had the double bulls on sale ....great blind and they were almost half price .
> They have a lifetime warranty on rods and hubs too


Where is Rogers? I'm looking to get 3 or 4 for deer season. Thanks


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Redman1776 said:


> What kind of hunting are you going to do? I use an Ameristep outhouse during gun season. It's large enough to stretch out using a lawn chair and heater. Can be found on sale often for $35. Might not be big enough for bow hunting, crossbow maybe.


Good turkey blind, but too small for a crossbow. The limbs often make contact with the blind and causes movement.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

T-180 What model of Primos blind do you have that you like so much ?


----------

